# What is the meaning or story behind...



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Your user name!! I have noticed that some of you guys have very interesting and creative user names. And I would really love to know why you decided to go with them! 

I'll go first. Well, if you haven't guessed already, it's my farm name! Very creative, huh?!?! 🤣 😁

Ok, now it's your turn!!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

I almost made a thread like this a little while ago. Mine is just my name lol. 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Mines my initials lol very creative huh


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I came to my dad and said “Dad! I need a user name!” “Goatastic or something like that would work.” Hence, my username….


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

J7st my name... was a spir of the moment thing


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

My user name is my real life nick name (Might as well be my real name LOL) well, one of them anyway LOL. when me & my two sisters call or talk to each other we don't call each other by name......if I'm being honest we probably only call each other by name 5-8 times a year LOL. Okay I'm the youngest so im called "Lil Boogie" and my middle sister is called "Medium Boogie " & my oldest sister is called "Big Boogie". Now you know LOL.......I came up with those nick name 6-7 years ago....... so yeah LOL.....Im a kid at heart okay LOL


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Ooh I like this thread! Ive raised Boers since I was 11, so I thought I was stuck with them forever. But lately I have wanted to branch out toward other meat goat breeds. So maybe I should’ve picked something more generic lol.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I have a great many interests, and as they change through the years, my username has kind of morphed with them.

Back in college, I had a betta phase. I had tons of betta fish. My favorite betta at the time was black with tattered-looking fins who I thought looked like a pirate flag. So I named him Calico Jack, after my favorite pirate. I joined a betta forum and used that as my screen name.

Then I started collecting My Little Ponies and joined a MLP forum. Calico Jack was a little rough for a pony forum, so I changed it to Calico Star. Sounded a little more cutesy, and I do love the stars.

When I started raising goats, Calico Star sounded a little TOO cutesy, so I merged the two words and came out with Calistar. Most people assume the "Cali" is for "California," but I AM from California so that works too  And my farm name has the word Star in it, so again, it works, although I have debated just changing my screen name to my farm name.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

I joined the forum when one of our goats was dying and I was desperate for advice, we had 21 goats at the time so that's what I made my username be.....sadly she ended up not making it so now we have 20 goaties.


----------



## Ella Ruby (Apr 2, 2021)

Mine is just my first and middle name. In retrospect, I wish I had done something more creative but I don't have a farm name (I might change my username if I come up with a good farm name) and I thought my number/breed of goats might change over time...


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

My username has it's history in Lord of the Rings. In Lord of the Rings the elven word for "friend" is Mellon (actually pronounced Mell-own). So for all you out there that know how to spell melon, my username is in fact not a mistake. 😄 One day I drew this melon on a chalk board and labeled it "Mellon Friend".

<-- See my avatar, that's it!

I thought it would be a perfect online persona, and so it was. It is my username and avatar across the web so if you ever see another Mellonfriend, that's me! 😁

Fun fact, the way I wrote "friend" below the melon looks nothing like my handwriting. I like to try out different fonts when I write artistically.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> My username has it's history in Lord of the Rings. In Lord of the Rings the elven word for "friend" is Mellon (actually pronounced Mell-own). So for all you out there that know how to spell melon, my username is in fact not a mistake. 😄 One day I drew this melon on a chalk board and labeled it "Mellon Friend".
> 
> <-- See my avatar, that's it!
> 
> ...


I've kind of always wondered about yours. I thought you must just really like melons 😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> My username has it's history in Lord of the Rings. In Lord of the Rings the elven word for "friend" is Mellon (actually pronounced Mell-own). So for all you out there that know how to spell melon, my username is in fact not a mistake. 😄 One day I drew this melon on a chalk board and labeled it "Mellon Friend".
> 
> <-- See my avatar, that's it!
> 
> ...


Omg!!! Its been so long since ive watched Lord of the Rings!!!!!!!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Basically my farm name. DDFN=Day Dream Farms Nubians. I also had other portions to the Day Dream Farms so I added the N to link to the goats.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lil Boogie said:


> Omg!!! Its been so long since ive watched Lord of the Rings!!!!!!!!


They say "mellon" in the movies. If you watch it again, keep an ear out! Lord of the Rings is literally my favorite thing. My does Bella and Prim are named for Blibo and Frodo's mothers, Belladonna and Primula.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> They say "mellon" in the movies. If you watch it again, keep an ear out! Lord of the Rings is literally my favorite thing. My does Bella and Prim are named for Blibo and Frodo's mothers Belladonna and Primula.


Omg! you making me want to watch it again LOL


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Calistar said:


> I've kind of always wondered about yours. I thought you must just really like melons


That’s what I thought too. 

When my kids were little, they called carbonated drinks, fizzy drinks and they’d be in fits of laughter for some reason watching the bubbles “explode” out sporadically.

Fast waaaay forward to the day I went to visit the farm where I was getting my girls (not pick up day, just meeting them and getting tips from the breeder). There were like 50 baby goats there all lounging in the sun. As soon as we opened the gate, they jumped up and went bouncing and hopping around in random directions. I fell in love with goats at that moment. They reminded me of the “fizzies” my kids thought were so entertaining. And I said to the breeder, “Oh my gosh, they’re fizzy goats.” She looked at me like I was crazy but was very nice about not actually saying it.  

So, when I was creating a profile here, that was the first thing that popped in my head.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

FizzyGoats said:


> That’s what I thought too.
> 
> When my kids were little, they called carbonated drinks, fizzy drinks and they’d be in fits of laughter for some reason watching the bubbles “explode” out sporadically.
> 
> ...


I love it! What a great story!


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

FizzyGoats said:


> That’s what I thought too.
> 
> When my kids were little, they called carbonated drinks, fizzy drinks and they’d be in fits of laughter for some reason watching the bubbles “explode” out sporadically.
> 
> ...


That's so cute, I love it!
There a My Little Pony named Fizzy. She's a popular one and back when I was on the My Little Pony forum, there were several users with references to her in their name. So I think of the My Little Pony when I see your name.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Unfortunately mine's probably self explanatory. I haven't actually hiked with a goat for a while now though. Bean was the last wether I trained. 
Losing my hiking partner and the club packers being so clichish and unwelcoming just pretty much ruined it for me.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> That’s what I thought too.
> 
> When my kids were little, they called carbonated drinks, fizzy drinks and they’d be in fits of laughter for some reason watching the bubbles “explode” out sporadically.
> 
> ...


Awww, such an adorable story!! I love it! 🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

This thread is going better than I expected!! I'm really enjoying learning and hearing the stories (and meanings) behind everyone's user names! Some of them are starting to make a lot more sense! Lol! 😁🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I love it! What a great story!


Thanks. I found yours really interesting and more complex than what I assumed. Love it!


Calistar said:


> That's so cute, I love it!
> There a My Little Pony named Fizzy. She's a popular one and back when I was on the My Little Pony forum, there were several users with references to her in their name. So I think of the My Little Pony when I see your name.


That works. I loved My Little Pony as a kid.  I never would have guessed that was a part of yours. I always assumed it was because you were from California.



goathiker said:


> Unfortunately mine's probably self explanatory. I haven't actually hiked with a goat for a while now though. Bean was the last wether I trained.
> Losing my hiking partner and the club packers being so clichish and unwelcoming just pretty much ruined it for me.


That’s a real hit to loose something that once brought so much fun and adventure to your life. And while your username is self explanatory, you have one of the best profile pictures!



Dandy Hill Farm said:


> This thread is going better than I expected!! I'm really enjoying learning and hearing the stories (and meanings) behind everyone's user names! Some of them are starting to make a lot more sense! Lol! 🥰


Right?! I love getting the stories behind some of these, even ones I thought I pretty much had figured out.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Wanted ND goats for several years, though acquired a weanling Mini Alpine first. His purpose was to be the lead goat. During the period of time he lived solo, bonding and training was the focus for him. He was/is a trouble free goat and such a blessing. The pair of ND that came next were 3 days apart in age and had to wait a couple of weeks longer for them to be weaned off. With these two it was a trial by fire due to the management practices of the breeder. This forum helped me through some of the difficult times I had with 1 of these 2 ND weanlings. User name fit the way I felt when joining the group.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Maybe you should change it it to NigerianKnowHow, or NigerianGuru now.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

FizzyGoats said:


> Maybe you should change it it to NigerianKnowHow, or NigerianGuru now.


 Thanks FizzyGoat. I could learn something new about goats for many years to come. Goats are a complex critter and can be such a challenge at times. My little herd of wethers are the best goats in the world to me. Spent a lot of time teaching them the ropes and forming close bonds when they were kids. Learning their individual needs and personalities has been invaluable towards caring for and interacting with them properly. And now as adults they are literally trouble free. So far....


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

There was a rock about the size of a persons head sticking up in my goat yard. (We live back in the woods and random rocks appear, occasionally). One doe always stood on it. One day my mom (mid stages of Alzheimer's) tripped on the rock, so I went to pop it out. Well, it was larger than I though, caught in a root. After much digging, that darn goat rock came out. I tossed it off to the side and then had a big hole in the yard! She called it the goats' rock. 

Anyway, no matter what I was doing outside the goat yard, that darn rock would end up under my feet. So, I put it back.(My mom was no longer able to come out, so her stumbling on it was not a problem). It was dubbed "Goats Rock" plus, goats do rock! Hence the name, kind of honoring my mom and goats!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s another one that’s sweeter and more complex than I’d have though. I love it!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> That’s another one that’s sweeter and more complex than I’d have though. I love it!


I agree!!


----------



## Ella Ruby (Apr 2, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Wanted ND goats for several years, though acquired a weanling Mini Alpine first. His purpose was to be the lead goat. During the period of time he lived solo, bonding and training was the focus for him. He was/is a trouble free goat and such a blessing. The pair of ND that came next were 3 days apart in age and had to wait a couple of weeks longer for them to be weaned off. With these two it was a trial by fire due to the management practices of the breeder. This forum helped me through some of the difficult times I had with 1 of these 2 ND weanlings. User name fit the way I felt when joining the group.


I had assumed it was a pun, as in new to Nigerians and I thought the “Newbie” part was referring to Nubians but I guess it would have been spelled differently now that I think about it


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Ella Ruby said:


> I had assumed it was a pun, as in new to Nigerians and I thought the “Newbie” part was referring to Nubians but I guess it would have been spelled differently now that I think about it


It's interesting to read about the way the user name seemed to you. These were my first and only goats, the herd will remain closed. I've had pigs, cows, horses, chickens and a varied list of pets in my life time and have treated most of the ailments reasonably well. The Mini Alpine has always been healthy, no issues ever with coccidia or worm load and an amazingly strong immune system. Keeping goats seemed pretty easy, until a couple of weeks later. Those ND wealings were a totally different experience for me. Day 2 of owning them and it was a vet visit. Lice, pneumonia, scours, heavy worm load, anemia, coccidia, breeder weaned at 6 weeks because goats were dying and I was asked to come pick them up immediately or loose my deposit.... Shots, drenches, temperature checks, electrolyte support, red cell, pour on treatments, etc. I felt like everything I thought I knew about animal care didn't amount to a hill of beans, and I was reduced to 101 level of animal doctoring knowledge. Fortunately, discovered a passion for learning about these delicate and complex critters along the way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Unfortunately mine's probably self explanatory. I haven't actually hiked with a goat for a while now though. Bean was the last wether I trained.
> Losing my hiking partner and the club packers being so clichish and unwelcoming just pretty much ruined it for me.


If you lived closer I would go hiking with you. I used to hike with a little wether but he wasn't nubian and started getting bossy head butting the girls (he had horns) so we let him go to a good home on a friends horse farm. 

I have a couple untrained girls that like to go any where I go. Never packed them but they love the outings.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

My first pet chicken was named, daisy may. i was in my early teens and my mom started a small flock of chickens. we received the rooster from a lady at school, so the hen was able to lay on the eggs and hatch a few out. she left the nest after a few chicks hatched, so i took the eggs inside on a heating pad. figured it wouldnt kill them. daisy may was the result after a few days.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

daisymay said:


> My first pet chicken was named, daisy may. i was in my early teens and my mom started a small flock of chickens. we received the rooster from a lady at school, so the hen was able to lay on the eggs and hatch a few out. she left the nest after a few chicks hatched, so i took the eggs inside on a heating pad. figured it wouldnt kill them. daisy may was the result after a few days.


Aww, such a sweet story! I never would of guessed that was the story behind your user name! I have (and have had) a few super sweet pet (and named) "lap chickens"! 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

@daisymay I love that story! So sweet.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

thanks, she followed us around everywhere, even got into trouble eating moms tree frogs i think by the time she was 2 she finally figured out she was a chicken, but everytime she was out she would go visit us and see what we were up too


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Bump. Anyone else?


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Just found this thread! 
I have always loved dragons from a very early age. My uncle, who was the person that led me down the farming rabbit hole, knew it very well. One summer when I was working on his ranch for a couple weeks, we got to talking about what I wanted to do when I got older. I was pretty young at the time and told him I wanted to have a ranch out in the middle of nowhere like him and be able to look up at night and see all the stars in the sky. I told him my favorite constellation is Draco (the dragon). He said that I would have the name my place, whenever I got it, Ranch Draco. He has always had a few friends from Mexico that worked on farms in the area so he liked to joke around and add his own Spanish endings to things and thought Rancho Draco sounded better and so I adopted it. It will be my farm name once I'm official, whenever that happens. That being said, I'm fairly sure it's not actually proper Spanish😉


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey I love dragons too! They’re so mystical and mysterious.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Mines my Farm name as well...Well when we raised Boer Goat I wanted to name our farm "Best little Boer House in Texas LOL but hubs didn't think that was appropriate 😅....but then we switch to dairy goats. I was sitting out back and listening to them call me. Or at feeding time they all yelling and Happy Bleats was born! The name came to me and stuck..fully we are happy bleats dairy goats


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I recently switched to our farm name, too. We have a lot of cedar trees here, hence the name. My mom came up with it a long time ago. 
When we raised collies, we were Cedarwinds Collies. Now I've got Cedarwinds Farm & Kitchen, with the dairy goats and my baking business.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Bump.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Bumpie~


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Bumpiest?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Bumpiest?


Bumper dumper????


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂 Everyone is doing the old 1970’s dance step, called, the bump. 😉


----------

